# Buying lids



## drotski (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello, I am looking to buy a dozen or so each of screen vented lids for 32 oz and 80 oz cups. Msg me, or reply if you know where to order them.


----------



## Bloodtkr (Jun 23, 2015)

32oz fabric vented lids at New england herpetoculture not sure about 80's


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 24, 2015)

I have them on my site along with Blue Bottle Fly Pupae!


----------



## mrskatix (Jun 26, 2015)

I buy all my cups and lids thru this site. You can hunt around for stuff, I do buy in bulk which helps. Anyway here is a link to just their lids http://www.superiorshippingsupplies.com/the-store/140/shopbrowse

No idea on 80oz sorry.


----------



## drotski (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you for all the responses!


----------

